# DVD RW Drive Dell Latitude D630 will not recognise blank dvd's



## whatsinaname (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, this old problems still around!

I have seen one possible work round and have passed it onto my companies I.T as I'm not allowed to do my own fixes!

Only recently I tried to burn a DVD and straight away the DVD Writer couldn't recognise a blank dvd but would recognise a pre-recorded or one thats been burnt to!

When placing a blank dvd in the tray it would come up as a cd?

All CD read/write functions work fine.

the machine has the Dell installed Roxio drag and drop installed and that says no DVD in the drive so it does not recognise it either!

However I did find a thread fishing around with a possible solution so I'm now waiting I.T with baited breath!

I'll let every one know how they get one it seems this isn't an isolated issue however at risk of jinxing myself its never happened at home.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Most likely unrecognized media. Two choices: 1) update the drive firmware (if there is a newer version) 2) different brand/type of media. And use a quality media. For SL DVD, Verbatim or Taio Yuden, for DL DVD, Verbatim.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Try the filter fix.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

